# How u can help remove oil near shore



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

When oil gets near to your shore,
this “Hay” solution can help to remove it.
It’s easier to rake hay than oil.
fyi
Oil removal Solutions
Copy/paste to address bar
Best
http://freakyfrugalite.com/a-farmers-fix-for-the-oil-spill-must-see/

Similar
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3BMMRrDFamE&feature=related


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*yea right....*

Unless they get a handle on things soon we will be swamped in oil.

1 quart of oil can spoil 200,000 galons of water.

BP doesnt give a crap they are getting screwed anyway and are just more interested in scooping up the free floating oil. Not fixing the problem.

Im sure their company will fold only to come back under another name or some type of merger.

They cant see it from their backyard so what do they give a s--t. 

I say we scoop up the sludge and start dumpng it over there.... oh wait? there is no sea life left and the place is already a shizhole. 

Ah what the heck dump it anyway.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok once the hay is full of Oil, what do you do with the Hay?


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

skim it off the waterwith the same boats they are using now to clean up


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Oil Saturated Hay Disposal*

Oill-soaked hay burns well.

Burn it to produce energy to run stuff like generators to produce electricity.

I'm confident that Good Old American Ingenuity will come up with a system to gather and handle the oil-soaked hay. JMHO C2


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

The hay does not soak up the oil; the oil clings to the hay.
So when you remove it, you can separate the oil from the hay or let
the hay dry and have a heck of a bonfire party.:beer:


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Oil Soaked Hay*

Me Bad!...wrong choice of words. I stand corrected.

I should have said that oil-covered hay burns well. No real need to separate them.

Dry and burn it to produce energy. C2


----------

